# Vintage LOOK information and parts?



## Eben (Feb 6, 2005)

A shop where I volunteer recently had this frame donated. It appears to be in good shape but is missing both derailleur hangers, seat post clamp mechanism, cable guides and fork. And decals. Any info on the model/year and where some of these parts might be found? 

Thanks!


----------

